# madison, wi 4yr old rescue looking for rehome



## Samson (Jul 19, 2010)

I have adopted a German Shepherd named Samson from the organization German Shepherd Rescue Alliance of Wisconsin approx. 9 months ago. There was little known about his history and origin. When I received him he was skittish and underweight (70lbs). Over the past 9 months I have worked with him on an almost daily basis and he is now a healthy 87lbs and looks like an athlete. He is still a bit reactive to other dogs while on leash but does well at the dog park. I take him daily. Recently he snapped at my girlfriends daughter and made contact with her face. The skin was not broken and no medical attention was necessary. However he still remains reactive and edgy when he is uncomfortable. I can no longer keep him due to the chance that he will react in a similar fashion in the future. I made an attempt to re-home through GSRAW (as per my contract with them) but they are full and have no immediate resources to assist. They are going to get back to me soon with some alternatives. Samson has been a true companion to me and does well when it's me and him. I feel I cannot continue to care for Samson due to the risk with my girlfriends daughter. I will keep him as long as needed and will continue to try to work on his issues while I look to rehome.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Pictures??


----------



## Samson (Jul 19, 2010)

*Pictures of Samson*

He's a handsome boy!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I've sent this around to some people...

Have they offered to list him on their website with you as the foster? Give you materials and assistance (doing home checks for you) to help with screening applicants?

You will definitely want to do vet checks, personal references, and a home check before rehoming him to find a match for him.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Does your contract state that they will take the dog back for any reason? If so...they should honor that and help you regardless on their foster status...it is a committment the rescue makes to the dog.


----------



## Samson (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes they have offered a kennel for Samson as they currently don't have any foster homes available. I have agreed to keep Samson until a foster home opens up. I would rather that he were home with me than in a kennel. But they have decided to allow me to re-home him on my own if need be. They have honored their contract, which stated they have the option of taking him back if they wish. I'm taking a trip to Colorado this Friday and will have a chance to spend some quality time with him before this progresses further. So, if anyone is out in Colorado ill be around this next week.


----------



## Judykaye (Feb 20, 2007)

I commend you for keeping Samson with you until a foster or rehoming becomes available. I would keep in constant contact with the rescue and if they come up with a foster home I would consider it versus you rehoming him...what if you don't find a home suitable and then the foster is not available again.

I hope you have a good trip to Colorado with him...


----------

